# Titanium Backup Pro update.zip question



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anybody successfully created an update.zip within the app, that actually installs?

I have made the update.zip and flashed it in CWR and i am prompted that installation was successful but when the rom boots, the application is nowhere to be found.

Any fix or method for this?

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever 1.0.6 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

I've had no luck in the past, but it's been a while since I tried I just re-download it from the market if I have to wipe


----------

